# 24v turbo exhaust manifolds c2 vs eip vs hpa



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

so im wondering the differences between the 24v turbo exhaust manifolds between these companies. eip, c2 and hpa. which manifolds do these companies use and whats better or worse about them. im mainly wondering if i have an eip manifold can i buy a c2 DP because i think they are basically the same. also, i know there are two different versions of the wastegate routing on these manifolds and how does that effect things? thanks, rick


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 24v turbo exhaust manifolds c2 vs eip vs hpa (hubbell)*

Well the EIP style ones look like this:
This style possibly has better flow but is prone to cracking.









And I think everyone elses looks like this pretty much:








The downpipes are going to be different for sure. Honestly you're prolly better off with something like this as it's doubtful if you will really lose any power and the resistance to cracking/general durability is nice.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

c2 has the tube style as well.....


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Correct, C2 uses the tubular style manifold similar in design to the EIP mani. I have personally seen the EIP manifolds crack, numerous times.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

C2 is similar to EIP, but it does not **** the turbo off on an angle like that. It's perfectly symmetrical and the turbo sits perfectly horizontal. I Haven't heard of any cracking, but their hardware has only been out for a few years now. I have one in my car and will be seeing how it holds up. The piece seemed of very high build quality when i got it so hopefully it is sturdy. 

here are some photos of it in and out of my car:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

oh and to answer your question: by the looks of it, by the way their manifold causes the turbo to be on an angle like that, the c2 downpipe won't lineup. It would require modification of some sort to get the v-band or flange to lineup to that angle.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2 NOW uses a cast manifold for the R32/24v cars.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

oh yeah, i forgot they just changed their setups


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

PhReE said:


> Well the EIP style ones look like this:
> This style possibly has better flow but is prone to cracking.


 Not even close to EIP’s manifold; 
























Not the best pictures, but you get the idea


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

C2 is a cast manifold i believe a modded pagparts manifold i'll see when i get mine


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

good replies, thanks. what is the "mod" that is done to the pagparts manifold? c2 lists this "mod" also....


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

its ported out and the mk5 has the SAI tracks cut into it.


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

I was doing a little research for my car too, 034Motorsports also makes a cast iron manifold for 24v's at a good price. Here's the link http://www.034motorsport.com/product_info.php?products_id=18583


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

The WG placement and size on every one of those manifolds completely sucks a huge one.


----------

